# First Car???



## BoyRacer0013 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi, this is my first post on the forums here. I will be getting my license before long and am looking around trying to decide what I want to get for my first car. I have always liked rally cars, so naturally my first choice is an all wheel drive coupe. But because I would prefer not to buy a Japanese car there are only a few choices out there that I am aware of. 

There is the Escort Cosworth, which is extremely rare and valuable in the United States. The AMC Eagle is also an option but they are hard to find in the coupe body style and even harder to find parts for. So that leaves the Germans, a Porsche is out of budget, a X-Drive BMW is somewhat rare and also out of budget, and a Merc is not my style and most of the 4matics are over budget. So that leaves Audi, with the king of them all, the Quattro. 

So that said, what I am trying to figure out is, what are the differences between all the different awd coupes that Audi produced pre-2000? And is there a best one?


----------



## BoyRacer0013 (Apr 27, 2012)

bump


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

audi 90 coupe quattro :thumbup:


----------



## GOODBYNAAIR (Oct 29, 2011)

B5 A4 I know 4 doors but lots of parts and mods great and fun cars just find one with good service records.


----------



## aalexx (Jul 26, 2012)

*car*

hiiiii i am a new user in this side so i don't know answer but i am suggest to you go to this site---------------- Top ten classified website


----------

